# Cruise Control Problem



## LS2PWR (Jan 18, 2007)

1994 Nissan Sentra 4Door XE with 5 Speed Manual, GA16DE, 230k Miles.


Car Runs Fine, Only Problem is the Cruise Control Does not work.

When Im cruising on the freeway and I push the cruise control button the button lights up and I hear a click.

Now the Cruise control light in the middle of the dash will NOT light up and the cruise control will not engage no matter what button I push.

BUT if I press the RESUME or SET button while I push the Cruise control switch the Cruise control light on the dash will come on and blink. The light on the dash will blink everytime I press any of the cruise control buttons on the steering wheel yet the cruise control will not engage.

I have checked all fuses and everything looks fine.

The brake lights and the speedometer works fine.

All the vacuum lines under the hood look fine.

I used the repair manual and ran power directly to the Cruise control pump, and it pulls the throttle cable just fine.

Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If the light blinks, it is because a component is not functioning within the system somewhere. I'm not real sure about it since I've got a 1991 and cruise wasn't an option for me. 

You could check your actuator but I'd hate to say replace it and find out that it wasn't your issue and then have you mad at me because I lied to you.


----------



## LS2PWR (Jan 18, 2007)

HATEnFATE said:


> If the light blinks, it is because a component is not functioning within the system somewhere. I'm not real sure about it since I've got a 1991 and cruise wasn't an option for me.
> 
> You could check your actuator but I'd hate to say replace it and find out that it wasn't your issue and then have you mad at me because I lied to you.



The Actuator that pulls the Throttle cable works fine when power is applied directly to it.

Since it pulls the cable fine I think it would be a safe assumption that all the vacuum hoses are fine.

I think what your saying is to replace the actual Cruise Control Unit/Box under the dash.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

LS2PWR said:


> The Actuator that pulls the Throttle cable works fine when power is applied directly to it.
> 
> Since it pulls the cable fine I think it would be a safe assumption that all the vacuum hoses are fine.
> 
> ...



There is a switch next to the brake light switch. It is actuated by the brake pedel. On the brake pedal there is a little urethane/rubber bumper. If that is gone then it will appear to the switch that the brakes are pressed. Any chance you found some rubber parts on the floor under your brake pedal?m On my 92 SE-R I found this urethane material and did not know where it came from. Then I noticed my cruise did not work. Then I noticed that my brake lights were staying on. I found these two switches (brake and cruise) were not making up because the rubber bumpers were gone.

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------

